
How to make more good decisions - hackernewsreadr
https://blogofjake.com/2020/07/23/how-to-make-more-good-decisions/
======
wtracy
> Bad decision-makers who make slow and thoughtful decisions are still bad
> decision-makers. They need to make better decisions.

Is this gpt-3 output or something?

Otherwise, if the best insight this guy can come up with is that you can make
more good decisions by making better decisions, then I am concerned.

